# Cosplay/Fancy Dress Photos



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

Post pictures of yourself in a costume =)
Don't be shy! ^.^

These are from an Oiran photoshoot I did (look it up)


* *



































These ones are in the style of a dice dealer


* *


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

<---- see avatar :kitteh: :laughing:


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

omg, you even got your cat to dress up? thats awesome!

mine went berserk when we tried adding wings to his back >.<


----------



## Korra (Feb 28, 2015)

I went as a dark Jedi for a convention; very last minute costume, but most proud of the mask.

















@Icy Heart Here's a mini-Nihilus I found roud: (sorry for blurry quality lol):


* *


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

that looks awesome ^.^


----------



## garcdanny26 (Mar 4, 2016)

Here's a pic of me as Yuichiro Hyakuya from Owari no Seraph, went to a local con in this cosplay.... was tons of fun!


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

i dont know the character, but nice!!


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

darcstar3 said:


> omg, you even got your cat to dress up? thats awesome!
> 
> mine went berserk when we tried adding wings to his back >.<


LOL :laughing: 

Well, what if Darth Kitteh is actually the true ultimate Dark Lord of the Sith and I merely happen to be his apprentice??? :kitteh:

Edit: In my case, I didn’t dress up to attend to a convention or anything…
<--- These are my ceremonial Sith robes :kitteh: :laughing:


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

Your cat dressed you up? 

And i didn't expect that you took your cat outside, lol


----------



## AshOrLey (May 28, 2016)

These pics are so awesome!! Maybe I shall share in this thread someday, and @Icy Heart THAT'S youuur cat? :laughing: Too adorable <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

AshOrLey said:


> These pics are so awesome!! Maybe I shall share in this thread someday, and @Icy Heart THAT'S youuur cat? :laughing: Too adorable <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


Please do! 

I have many other costumes which I'll share at a later date =)


----------



## Because_why_not (Jul 30, 2016)

Me as Sailormoon. I won the sexiest Brit at Cosplay award.


* *















Do you guys think I'm sexy too? (Please be nice, I'm shy and this is the first time posting myself in cosplay.)


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

Wow, you look completely different in a costume


----------



## pertracto (Sep 4, 2015)

@darcstar3 Your costumes are superb and you look drop dead gorgeous in your pics :wink:

I would have liked to share cosplay pictures but I don't cosplay at all (a shame really), however I'm all about fancy/traditional dresses so maybe it counts? Here are some pics


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

wow, so beautiful!!!
i especially love the 1st dress
you say traditional... may i ask to which country? 
and of course those count ^.^


also, i cheated, those were from a special photoshoot place, so i just borrowed them, lol


----------



## pertracto (Sep 4, 2015)

> wow, so beautiful!!!
> i especially love the 1st dress
> you say traditional... may i ask to which country?
> and of course those count ^.^


Aw thanks ^^, the first dress (aka your favorite) is not a traditional one, just a fancy dress. The blue one is a mix between traditional and modern turkish clothes while the red one is a traditional moroccan dress. 

(p.s. : the smartest thing is clearly to borrow them when you know you'll only be wearing them once, it was not my case but it probably was yours)


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

ok, i guess i should add something new

i actually didnt get any decent photos of this one, and the actual cosplay wasnt that great either, haha
but i had fun with it


* *


----------



## AshOrLey (May 28, 2016)

Because_why_not said:


> Me as Sailormoon. I won the sexiest Brit at Cosplay award.
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


You so beatiful gurl


----------



## Because_why_not (Jul 30, 2016)

AshOrLey said:


> You so beatiful gurl


Thanks, guuuurl <3 Cosplay gurls stick together <3


----------



## AshOrLey (May 28, 2016)

Because_why_not said:


> Thanks, guuuurl <3 Cosplay gurls stick together <3


Yes
U pretty gurl, u give me phone numba
U give me more pics
U give me credit card information


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

haha, yes, that was her =D

and lol, those cards were so cool =P


----------



## ethylene (Oct 10, 2015)

*wrong photo*


----------



## ethylene (Oct 10, 2015)

Not a super fancy dress per se, but our Irish dancing getup. My shoes are untied, as I had this taken after our piece was over. ^_^

* *




View attachment 618154


----------



## Kyora (Mar 17, 2013)

I did a cosplay of Rem from Re Zero. I just liked her  (I don't really like that many character exception made for Louise from Zero no tsukaima)


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

omg, thats amazing <3
@Memory of Talon


----------



## Parade of Sparrows (Mar 16, 2010)

darcstar3 said:


> omg, thats amazing <3
> @Memory of Talon


Hmm what?



Kyora said:


> I did a cosplay of Rem from Re Zero. I just liked her  (I don't really like that many character exception made for Louise from Zero no tsukaima)
> View attachment 667809


uh... h...HI! NICE TO MEET YOU. 

My name is Talon. I...

You're awesome. 


I love you.


----------



## Kyora (Mar 17, 2013)

_@_*Memory of Talon @darcstar3

*Thank you  Nice to meet you too


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

thought talon would appreciate it ^.^


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I brought a Goku cosplay for a comic convention a few months ago.


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

=D


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Hetalia Day 2013
View attachment 724370

View attachment 724378

I was really bored at home one day.. 2015?
View attachment 724386

Bored at home again... I don't remember when I did this. Its not a character I just threw it together. This was more of a fetish thing... 2012 or 2013.
View attachment 724394


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

Omg, hetalia!!


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

darcSTAlkeR3 said:


> Omg, hetalia!!


I'm not into it anymore. But no one kinda talks about it these days? It seems it was just a fad. You know how some anime just sticks around forever? Hetalia seemed to just fade.


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

Lemmy said:


> I'm not into it anymore. But no one kinda talks about it these days? It seems it was just a fad. You know how some anime just sticks around forever? Hetalia seemed to just fade.


blasphemy >.<


----------

